# i have a quick stupid question.



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys/ girls

So i was curious. If i went out bought tempered glass plastic framing and braces and some silicone could i slap it all together and build my own tank. Thanks for your help


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Type in search for DIY aquariums. DIYfishkeepers has a how to video about exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont see why not.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanksbill check it out


----------

